# Reds vs. Grays



## trapdoor (Feb 25, 2007)

have heard for years that you can catch red fox at gray fox sets, but grays will shy away from sets where red fox urine is used. Anyone have any comments or ideas?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

We haven't had greys around here for years.....and with thinning the coyotes, we're just starting to see the reds rebound.

That said, I don't think you'd have a "problem" with the set.....but more with it's location.

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

trapdoor said:


> have heard for years that you can catch red fox at gray fox sets, but grays will shy away from sets where red fox urine is used. Anyone have any comments or ideas?


I have never found this a problem... And you gotta figure that red fox urine is the most commonly used "all around" urine. It wouldn't be if other animals shyed from it... I've heard people say that fox will shy away from sets where coyote urine was used too. The best trapper I ever knew, an older fella who retired from the government after 30 odd years in ADC, and over 50 years in trapping, used mainly coyote urine for all predators... When he needed urine he had a shed in back of his house with a "collection cage", where he would put a coyote and feed and water him and collect the urine. And his catch numbers often bordered on the unbelieveable with all predators in this area..... The grey fox will realize the red fox has been there...but he also realizes he is not there now, and, he will know that there may be something there he would find find of interest....... If the urine is not contaminated, it will work fine for any predator that happens by and finds the set of interest...includeing ****, bobcat, and free roaming dogs.


----------

